# Fraternal Greetings



## Buckeye (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello Brethren, just found this forum and wanted to say hi.  I'm from Ohio and was raised in 1994.  My son was raised two years ago and became the sixth generation Mason in our family.  Looking forward to taking part here.

Mike


----------



## coomby (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Bro. S.Brown (Jul 28, 2015)

Welcome, Brother...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow 6 generations!  I'm the first and hopefully not the last


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome Brethren.  Yup, my son is the sixth generation Mason, Scottish Rite and Shriner.  Going back further it gets harder to verify.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Aug 1, 2015)

Where in Ohio?


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 2, 2015)

Brunswick, Ohio about 30 miles south of Cleveland.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Aug 2, 2015)

I was born in Akron and my brother Ken is a Prince Hall mason there.  Welcome.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome Brother.  We did a visitation with a PH lodge in Akron last year and they came to our inspection.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Aug 3, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome, Brother!

Given your username, you must be an Ohio State fan...I'm a Houston Cougar. Thanks for the coach! I love him already.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes, I come from a long line of Ohio State grads and I met my wife there.  He's a great coach and you were very lucky to get him!


----------

